

Ethereum Security Bug Bounty - mischa_u
https://bounty.ethdev.com/

======
sarciszewski
> delivering stable protocols and secure software upon genesis block release

> Elliptic curve (secp256k1, ECDSA)

Isn't secp256k1 and ECDSA prone to implementation errors? Why not use EdDSA
instead? :)

~~~
tptacek
Those are Bitcoin's primitives, right? Presumably, they're just doing what
everyone else does.

~~~
sarciszewski
Sure, I just thought (based on the genesis block comment) that they were going
to make their own. And, well,
[https://eprint.iacr.org/2014/161.pdf](https://eprint.iacr.org/2014/161.pdf)

Using the same primitives as everyone else is probably a conservative choice.

------
woah
Hard to read on my phone

